
Coinbase Launches a PayPal Like Plugging for Ethereum, Bitcoin and Litecoin - emre
https://www.trustnodes.com/2018/02/10/coinbase-launches-paypal-like-plugging-ethereum-bitcoin-bitcoin-cash-litecoin
======
CoryG89
Title should be 'Plugin', not 'Plugging'.

